# Radeon 9700 vs. GeForce4 Ti 4x00

## nitro322

In a related but somewhat different thread to the New video card thread, I'm going to be building a new high-end system at the end of the summer to do some extreme gaming.  One problem facing me, though, is the video card.  The Radeon 9700, according to what I've read so far, kills the GeForce 4, which gives it a big advantage hardware side.  However, I've noticed from the comments in the other thread that ATI doesn't provide nearly the level of Linux support that nVidia does (something I've experienced myself while trying to get an older ATI card working).

So, with the current situation, would ya'll recommend the purchase of the Radeon 9700 or a GeForce4 Ti 4x00?  I'm kind of leaning towards the 9700, but definitely don't want to drop that kind of cash on something I can only really use when I'm in Windows (oh, the horror!).  Thanks, everyone.

----------

## pjp

If you buy from a local store, you'll more than likely be able to try and get the 9700 working with linux.  If that doesn't work, exchange it for an Nvidia.  Any store worth buying from wouldn't charge you for this (since it is an exchange).  Ask before buying of course.

Someone mentioned in another thread (New video card thread?) that as of Jan 1st, ATI would be supporting linux.  What that means, I'm not certain.  Jan 1st 2002, or 2003?  If 2002, then I'd suspect that would indicate new cards released after that date.

----------

## rommel

hardware is only as good as the software that supports it....i have a radeon 8500 'sitting on the desk' next to me...maybe i should get it a 9700 to keep it company...LOL

----------

## pjp

ATI 'linux' page.

----------

## pjp

 *Quote:*   

> Q2:    Does the RADEON 9700 graphics card require an additional power connection and why?
> 
> A2: Yes. RADEON 9700 has so many advanced features that it requires an additional power connection to attain maximum performance from the graphics card. In addition to installing a RADEON 9700 graphics card you are also required to plug a power cable into the graphics card and to the power supply. Connect the 4-pin cable of the Power Extension to the connector provided at the corner of the RADEON 9700 graphics card. 

 Extra power source?    :Shocked: 

----------

## nitro322

yeah, there's a pretty thorough review of the card over at Anandtech, and it's a monster, to say the least.  I definitely to get me one of these bad boys, but full Linux support for it (still) doesn't look good.  Oh well, I guess I can "settle" for one of those old-school GeForce 4s.    :Cool: 

----------

## pjp

I read something recently about something 'new' from nvidia.  Maybe hold off until more is clear on that?  I'll see if I can turn it up (what I read).

EDIT:   A Slashdot 'article' here.

[rant]Anyone else have issues with nvidia's web page?  Doesn't seem non-IE friendly to me.[/rant]

----------

## TripKnot

If there is a FireGL version of the 9700 then there will probabaly be a linux driver for X too, from ATI.  ATI currently provides FireGL 8800/8700 drivers that also work quite well with the Radeon8500.  General X driver support from ATI is limited and I too have heard they are working on that.  AcceleratedX will probably have good driver support for the 9700 card soon after its availability, but for a price.  Don't count on Xfree to support the card anytime soon as basic R200 support is just being introduced into 4.3.0.

The nvidia product mentioned wont be out till next year and waiting for that may be silly.  Besides, people have mentioned here that their drivers for X are flaky too.

----------

## ASCI Blue

There will be linux drivers for the FireGL G1 (iirc G1) (FireGL card with R300 core) but I'm not sure when it will be released, if you want to get a 9700 I'd advise waiting until after the next FireGL card is released so linux drivers will be an option when the card is purchased. I'm waiting for a Radeon 9700 too.  :Cool: 

----------

## MBCook

Specs wise, the Radeon is much better. Nvidia has great support for linux though. I don't know how well ATI's support is. As for the mention of "extra power source" it is true. But the card isn't like the V5 6000 or whatever it was that had an external power brick (how dumb), there is a power connector on the board it's self that you attach a floppy power cable to. Nothing fancy.

----------

